

Ask HN: I have two Atom invites. Who wants one? - alexgaribay

I have two invites for Atom and am willing to share them within the HN community. I ask that if you do receive an invite from me that you use at least 1 of your invites on someone else in the HN community.<p>Comment if you want one and hopefully someone within this thread will invite you.
======
spoiler
I got some invites too. Email me if you want them:

nino at miletich dot me

------
0x420
I'd like one. not.on.the.internet@gmail.com

~~~
wortiz
Sent.

------
FaisalAbid
Hey would love one. faisal.abid@gmail.com

~~~
alexgaribay
Invite sent.

~~~
FaisalAbid
Thanks!

------
arkokoley
Me? Meep? arkokokley@live.in

~~~
sp332
alexgaribay: if you post the exact same comment more than once, the second+
are dead and no one can see them. Just change up the text a little :)

